# bump under eye



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Noticed this whiteish bump under my azureus left eye today, he is eating and acting completely normal.. any ideas.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Got a better picture?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

All I could get right now, I will try and get more tomorrow.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Is your substrate kept moist or wet?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't say it was kept very wet, there was a layer of moss over the substrate with leaf litter over most of that.. the moss died so that was probably the issue. However, I noticed this while moving both him and his mate into separate quarantine tanks. Their viv had busted a leak through the bottom and I had to tear it down last night. Time to medicate and re-build!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, you do not want to keep the soil on the wet side overly or not as this can lead to bacterial build up.


----------

